# Northern CA Pigeon Fanciers Young Bird Show



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Anybody else going to the show at Micke Grove Park in Lodi, CA this Saturday?

I'll be there!
Not showing any birds _this_ show, unfortunately. 
(I have that group of Oops! babies that haven't been vaccinated yet, so nobody is showing until that happens)

But I'll be lurking about.
If any of ya are there and see me wandering about aimlessly, please say Hi!


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm going and this will be my first pigeon show to attend. I'm excited! Hope to see you there.


----------

